# New eyesign theory



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think this is far more logical and very interesting theory ...http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=f0v7RY8fiTg


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Link doesn't work. Are you talking about how the eyeball moves like a jello to help in fast orientation as proposed by some person?


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah.... With brad Lavern! SomeHow my iPod is crazy sometimes if you know the link can you repost... Thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Bradley Laverne proposed that:http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/news/brads_book.pdf


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll try to find it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Is this the one?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0v7RY8fiTg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah... Thank u!! Now I'm wondring what are they going to say? Onetime I trap a feral eyesign was like that the whole eyeball moves up and down I was shock!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0v7RY8fiTg
This makes sense to me. MUCH much much much much better than other trandition eyesign theories. Since birds have eyes on the sides of their head, they have to move their head to look around. If it can move its eyeball, then that would save the time and effort of moving the head. The pupils also show good movement, which is important to adjust to the light and focus.

I might put this in my toolbox for when I'm trying to pick out breeders. Like if I have 5 birds that are really good, but just don't know which to pick. But as far as racing good, they still all get a chance. Because for everything else, there has always been that one exception.

Whoops! Everyone was posting while I was watching


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have seen feral pigeons that was faster than my pure homers!? I have wanted to catch them, but they suddenly disappeared. Sometimes I wondered whether those were escaped racers in the past. I knew they were fast because I raced against them at 50mph on my car and we went parallel with them. The birds were flying parallel to the road and they were very close. After that incident I have searched for them. I know they used to land in some buildings. The race was 5-10 minutes! It was fun, but probably that was once in a lifetime. The speed limit was 50 mph on that particular road. Man, I think they were special!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0v7RY8fiTg
> This makes sense to me. MUCH much much much much better than other trandition eyesign theories. Since birds have eyes on the sides of their head, they have to move their head to look around. If it can move its eyeball, then that would save the time and effort of moving the head. The pupils also show good movement, which is important to adjust to the light and focus.
> 
> I might put this in my toolbox for when I'm trying to pick out breeders. Like if I have 5 birds that are really good, but just don't know which to pick. But as far as racing good, they still all get a chance. Because for everything else, there has always been that one exception.
> ...


Such concept on the eye is one of my arsenal of tools as well. I have others, but I don't discuss it yet. It pays to observe. I think you can separate the great ones (fanciers) from average based on how they can observed things.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

For those of you that like the theory, there is a book by Mr. LaVerne on the HLREO concept, it is very interesting to say the least. I don't as of yet understand all of the nuances that go with it, but I am trying to get a grasp of it all.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome book! I gotta get a copy.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

hey that is my buddy curtis's video! lol neat! i got him to make a video of it so we could show a buddy of ours on facebook hahaha


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Very good information!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have Brads book "THE EYE AND ORIENTATION" if one reads the book you will see that is not an eye sign THEORY. It is rather an theory on how fast the eye moves he does not speak of a racing or breeding sign. I was lucky enough to meet Brad when he came to our club to grade our birds.He in fact felt that the birds that had what he called HLREO the H for high-level,the L for La Verne Theory,and REOfor rapid-eye orientation. You can see that he believe that the faster a bird orienter was a key factor in birds leaving the release point these birds all had eyes that could rotate up,down forward and backward quickly, thus enable them to orient quickly and be on their way home while others would circle around at the release point. His theory is not another eye sign, but is how fast the bird can orient and get on its way home. He did believe in mating birds that had HLREO should be mated in order to pass this to their young as he felt it was a genetic factor that could be passed on. HE also felt that tthe bird good muscle and good health in order to be winners.* GEORGE


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the video and have to pick up the book. Now I'm of to the loft to see what I can see.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

A little OT here, but I'm pretty sure Mr. Jenner, who has spent countless hours and many tens of thousands of dollars making his videos, would not approve of YouTube piracy and copyright infringement. I'd like to recommend not sharing links of copyrighted material unless distributed by the original author.

It's no doubt fascinating information and worthy of sharing. As a photographer and videographer who regularly has my work stolen and distributed without consent, I'm a bit sensitive to what this YouTube poster has done and I feel like we need to help watch Mr. Jenner's (and others') backs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

dstephenson,

I know what you mean, but the video is a clip of some videos (Secrets of Champions). I don't know whether the poster had asked some permission to post it from Jenner though. To me it is a free advertisement for Jenner. There are videos that I bought because I had seen some video clips whether it is from the maker or some copyright infringer.


----------



## vandergill (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, this is a great post, makes for an interesting theory, makes perfect sense to me as well. Now to get into some reading on the subject.


----------

